# What do you think about this proposal in MN??



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Outdoor, conservation legislation hits snag

Many like idea, but devil is in the details

BY CHRIS NISKANENPioneer Press

Minnesota legislative leaders failed to reach an agreement Tuesday on a major outdoors and conservation bill, despite widespread agreement the bill is a good idea.

Gov. Tim Pawlenty called leaders and conservation groups to a wild-game luncheon at the Governor's Residence to work out details on a proposed constitutional amendment to dedicate a portion of the state's 6.5 percent sales tax to conservation and the environment.

Republican and DFL leaders largely agree on the idea, but they parted dramatically Tuesday on how the proposal should be funded and what projects should be funded.

Senate Democrats unveiled their proposal Monday to increase the state's sales tax by one-fourth of 1 percent and to use the money to fund conservation projects, zoos, arts programs and public broadcasting.
A House proposal, put forth by Republicans and supported by Speaker Steve Sviggum, R-Kenyon, takes money from the existing state sales tax and funds a smaller slate of projects focused on fish and wildlife habitat.
Sviggum and Sen. Dallas Sams, DFL-Staples, sponsor of the Senate bill, renewed their support for the proposal in concept, but they sparred over the funding details.

"I don't have any intention of going forward and dedicating (the money) to arts and crafts,'' Sviggum said.

Sviggum also refused to use the bill as a bargaining chip for passage of such bills as light-rail funding and transportation. "I'll deal with this issue straight up,'' he said.

Sams said passage in the Senate is contingent on funding a broad base of projects, including the arts, and getting the money from increasing the sales tax. "It will pass the Senate as is,'' he said.

Conservation group leaders urged lawmakers to pass the bill, regardless of whether it uses money from an increase in the sales tax or existing funds.

Pawlenty urged the conservation groups to build grassroots support for the proposal.

The governor also said he would broker another meeting with lawmakers and conservation groups to iron out details. "It's better to get half a loaf than nothing,'' he said.

...........................................................................................................

ND needs to look at something like this also. Could help in many areas of the outdoors.

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Senate Democrats unveiled their proposal Monday to increase the state's sales tax by one-fourth of 1 percent and to use the money to fund conservation projects, zoos, arts programs and public broadcasting.


Art programs and public broadcasting? Is there a senators kid that could benefit from this? What the?

Anyway I like the idea overall, I'm glad the suits are starting to move a little in the right direction for a change. Thanks for the info. Bob.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> "It's better to get half a loaf than nothing,''


Seems that is the way a lot of politicians sneak their tax increases through. 
What is probable the real goal is a tax hike and funding of arts programs and public broadcasting. Throw out a bone with conservation projects and zoos written on it and the opposition just might help you get it through. Sounds like Speaker Steve Sviggum has his eyes open and can see through the haze.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Now you all know why Mn has little or no habbitat left and why it is always such an increasing problem to try to reverse what has already been done, MN is largley a DFL state and as long as we have the bleeding heart liberals in this state as the majority they will continue to ask for such stupid things as arts and crafts projects instead of real issues. I mean let's look at the twin cities, it is full of artsie fartsie stuff and nothing for REAL outdoor enthusiaist, who enjoy fishing and hunting camping etc..., I mean why do you think that they all drive 2 or 3 or even 6 hours north to go hunting and fishing and once they are there they think that they own the place, and that the average person has no business being there. Hence the reason that a lot of the average joes go to ND to spend time in the outdoors, because we are with regular people that are average joes and no one there thinks or acts like they are better than anyone else, to prove my point go fishing on a lake up north were the majority of the people are weekend warriors try pounding a few docks for bass and see how long it takes for some morron to come down on the dock and tell you, you can't fish there because those are HIS fish under the dock, it is really funny to tell the idiot that unless he has them in cage they are not his, that is usually about the time that they tell you that they are going to call the sherriff or the game warden, that's when it get's really funny, can't you just hear the law enforcement officer on the other end of the line saying well did you write your name on it or do you have a reciept proving that you bought that fish? Once again most of the problems in MN are due to the bleeding heart liberals ( DFL'ers) and now it is becoming more evident as you can read for yourselves in the above artical, if we as sportsmen (all genders and races included) want a country that does not allow us to enjoy the natural resources, then just let the Democrates take over, on the other hand if you want to pass your heritage on to your children and their children and so on do what ever you can help protect what little is left that needs protection, start by voting or converting to rebulican. You will in the end not regret making the move.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> ND needs to look at something like this also. Could help in many areas of the outdoors


ND should use some of our billions of energy dollars we generate in this state to help the environment. I don't like the idea of the government buying land away from young farmers or anyone with the desire to live in these most rural places. 

When the gov buys or takes land for habitat it is just that much less tax base to keep the rural schools and roads open. :-?


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I was stationed for 9 years in Missouri, and they have something along this line.....1/8th of 1% sales tax goes to fund MDC (Missouri Department of Conservation). The state agency receives no other funding, and no other agency can tap into the fund.....at least that's the way it used to be.
That combined with a board of directors, each serving one (and only one) term, resulted in a Conservation Department that was well funded and about as free of politics as an agency can be.
I'm originally from Minnesota, and would very much like to see them try a similar program.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Don't take this to seriously but you guys that want the state and federal government to own all the land should consider Russia or even China for a place to live, I heard the government owns all the land there. I bet access would be awesome. :lol:

(secretly competing for most outrageous quote)


----------

